# Drill press stand



## ScottyB

As stated in another thread, I am looking at a Shop Fox HO626 Drill press. My original thought was that I could put it on the bench when needed and find a home for it when not in use. Then I looked at the shipping weight on that beast, 133 LBS!!  That isn't getting lifted very often.:yes: I figured the better solution was to build a rolling stand for it so I can roll it out of the way when not in use. As I have no real cabinet making experience, let alone design experience, I figured I would ask before I spent money to build a collapsible  stand. My thought was to use 3/4 plywood for the sides and back and use 2 layers of the 3/4 ply (glued and screwed) for the top. I would also set the top on top rather than recess it so that the sides and back would support it and the weight. Of course, the devil is in the details, but I am wondering if I am on the right track or if I am just designing something doomed to fail under the weight of the press.

My other thought was that the sides and back may be fine but I may need something beefier for the top.


----------



## RIGOOD

Here's my solution. I find you never have enough storage, so all of my stands, assembly tables, etc. have storage built in. Hope this helps.


----------



## ScottyB

That is similar to what I was thinking of building. I agree that storage is always at a premium so I was planning on adding drawers to mine as well. I just didn't know if I needed to do something special to accommodate that weight, especially over time.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

133 pounds should be well supported by an 3/4 inch plywood stand, that has been properly put together. Rigood's stand looks more than adequate, and also makes a nice tidy looking unit. The only suggestion I would add would be to make it a little wider, for stability. The weight of the drill press is all at the top, so it could be a little unstable on a small stand. That would also give you a little more storage area for your accessories.

Gerry


----------



## bzbatl

Go figure - I'm building one of these this evening in my buddy's shop - he's giving me a lesson on dovetails. My design has one 8" drawer in the top and the bottom is open to accommodate my compressor.

It is constructed of 3/4" plywood. The sides have 1/4" deep rabbets for the top and 1/4" deep dadoes for the drawer bottom and the bottom of the unit. The back is 1/4" luan ply. Glue and brads to keep it all together.

I wish I was good at Sketchup, I'd make a plan real quick to show.


----------



## TheRecklessOne

This is the one I made with MDF..It's heavier than snot and super sturdy. Its so heavy I didn't use wheels with locks (not to mention I already had these). Its still kind of a bear to push with the small wheels but won't budge during normal operations. I got the plan out of Danny Proulx's Building Woodshop Workstations. Good luck!

KC


----------



## GeorgeC

Those are nice stands. But, if you have the space on the floor for a stand why not just purchase a floor model drill press to begin with?

George


----------



## ScottyB

GeorgeC said:


> Those are nice stands. But, if you have the space on the floor for a stand why not just purchase a floor model drill press to begin with?
> 
> George


Fair question. In my case I decided I can put this in an out of the way spot when not in use rather than tying up a specific spot in a small shop.


----------



## RIGOOD

George, that is a good question. When I purchased mine it was going to live on a bench, I found it was in the way much of the time so I built the stand. Although a floor unit would be capable of more, this one does all that I need, being able to move it easily is nice, and I can certainly use the storage. Even if I was getting a new drill press, knowing what I know now, I would probably do the same thing.


----------



## bzbatl

Mine was a hand me down from the father-in-law. And storage - who doesn't need more storage?


----------



## TheRecklessOne

Mine was on super clearance @ Lowe's for like 79 bucks or something ridiculous, and it suits all my needs. Plus, The stand I built need only to have bigger wheels to roll over the base of a floor model should I ever need one.


----------

